# Battery compatible with Canon EOS R6



## GreG_GreG (Dec 21, 2020)

Dear,
Do you know some compatible batteries with my new camera EOS R6 ?
Baxxtar, Patona, RavPower ... ? I need the compatibility with USB-C charging.
Thank you so much in advance for your help.
Best regards.
Have a nice Christmas.
GreG.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 21, 2020)

I consider the long-term health of my camera, and I stick with original Canon. I don't mind using the older original Canon batteries in my R6 as backups for a couple of the new ones.


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I consider the long-term health of my camera, and I stick with original Canon. I don't mind using the older original Canon batteries in my R6 as backups for a couple of the new ones.


I agree. I also found out that LP-E6N batteries behave just as Lp-E6NH in my R5 as far as continuous modes are concerned (Green High Speed plus, etc). I just got a few powerbanks to charge them in place (Using plural in the word powerbank is a funny story and destined maybe for a different thread....)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 22, 2020)

I only use Canon batteries in my R5 and R6, I have 3 total LP-E6NH batteries and 1 LPE6N battery. I did buy a set of RAVpower batteries for $36 because they came with a USB charger I can use with my powerbanks (I never charge batteries in Camera, easier to replace a melted battery than a whole Camera body). 

I do not use the RAVpower batteries in the R5 or R6 but they seem fine in my old 7D, if you can justify the cost always go with Canon batteries.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 22, 2020)

Once, while traveling in an area without access to good stores or camera supplies, I needed a battery for my 5Diii. I was very fortunate to come across a knockoff at a market in one of the cities. It worked but the battery became quite warm with charging and did not provide many shots after signaling a full charge. Once I was back in civilization, I got some new OEM batteries and the temporary replacement was sent to the recycling bin. 

I know that there are many brands of batteries in the correct sizes out there and we've seen recommendations of many used with great success in these forums. But, after spending thousands on my R5, I don't want to risk the camera being harmed. So for me, I am using the Canon LPE6NH that came with the camera, and 4 old Canon LPE6N's from my now sold 5Div. 

BTW, even though there is an option to do so, I do not charge batteries in the camera. My paranoia says heat is not a good thing for our devices and I don't want to heat up the battery while charging in the camera.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Dec 22, 2020)

JPAZ said:


> BTW, even though there is an option to do so, I do not charge batteries in the camera. My paranoia says heat is not a good thing for our devices and I don't want to heat up the battery while charging in the camera.


A very sound position to take. I've never felt secure charging batteries in the camera - even Canon will suffer the odd dud, on the law of probabilities, and I don't want it to be one that's in my camera at the time! I think _if_ you have an option, you should always charge out of the camera.


----------



## GreG_GreG (Dec 24, 2020)

Dear,
I just bought 2x Baxxtar Pro LP-E6N for my Canon EOS R6. Good quality same as original and working so well. Let see in long term usage.


----------



## MiraMatt (Dec 25, 2020)

I have yet to encounter a third-party battery for any respectable-brand product that is anywhere near as good as an OEM. One time when I left a camera for repair, my barely-functional Lenmar battery (which I mostly used as a backup) was inside. When I got it back, it had an actual Canon battery in it. Out of guilt I made two trips to try to swap back before the shop said, "Meh, it's just for running cameras while we test, we don't need that good of a battery, don't bother with it."


----------



## GreG_GreG (Dec 25, 2020)

These one seems to be very good. By the way 25$ per each it's not a big deal. I have 2 LP-E6NH and these Baxxtar. I will never let the Baxxtar in my camera when not used. The external material seems to be exactly the same texture of OEM but in red very easy to identify when they are in the bottom of the bag .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2021)

This just came out this morning:









Canon's LP-E6NH Battery Performance: Meh - Camnostic


[Update: This article has been superseded by a more comprehensive review of batteries and other power options for the R5 and R6 cameras that can be seen here.] There’s nothing wrong with Canon’s most recent battery model’s capacity. There’s not much better about it either. Camnostic tested 18 of...




camnostic.com





The upshot: the new LP-E6NH batteries don't give you much more capacity after initial wear (about 8 recharges). Benefit is all about communication with camera firmware in the new R5/R6.

There will be some third party batteries (older ones from 5+ years ago) added for comparison over next few weeks. -tig


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> This just came out this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, most useful.


----------

